# Alfalfa Feeders for Axis Deer



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm a lucky man because my wife's family finally got me on their deer lease. Made my first trip out there this weekend and was thoroughly impressed. In addition to a good population of whitetails, this place has impressive numbers of Axis deer. Other guys on the lease told me that the Axis deer are way more interested in alfalfa hay than corn. 

I'm looking for some economical ways to build alfalfa feeders either from 55 gallon barrels or wood. Has anybody here done that and maybe have some pics you post up? Thanks!


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

CHeck this old post

theres a picture

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=112268&highlight=hay+feeder


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I am building some for hunting season--55gal barrels w/ lid and shorter legs Re-bar at bottom etc.
Don't know what I will have in time and materials yet. I too want to use some at my Ranches! At least for the smell etc. I bet it will bring in some "Lookers"!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The ones I have seen are 55 gal barrels with the bottom cut out. An X brace welded back in acrosss the bottom and then a pipe welded vertically to the X brace and put in concrete in the ground with the barrel about4 or 5 feet in the air (bottom of barrel). then all you do is put the alfalfa in the top of the barrell (Like corn) and put a top on the barrel. Animals eat from the bottom and pull the hay out and it stays dry in the barrel.

Charlie


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Was thinking about welding two 55 gal drums together end to end that way we could put two bales in at a time.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I built two, one with a ring of hog panel fencing at the bottom and the other with 6 pieces of 2' rebar coming to a point. I like the rebar one better.


----------

